# They have been invited



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

The Minnesota Vikings have been invited to appear on NBC's reality show, The Biggest Loser........for obvious reasons, of course. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow Colt, you're like a broken record.....


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

lol..love the ban

go vikes


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to see the broken record broken. A few digs woould have done the job, but 17 in a row with only one liners was childish!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

tlr said:


> Glad to see the broken record broken. A few digs woould have done the job, but 17 in a row with only one liners was childish!


x 2,,,,, you would have thought one or two would have been enough,


----------

